# Whats better than one vintage drill press?



## jessf (May 13, 2018)

Three vintage drill presses of course.









1930s Canedy-Otto Royal, Cincinnati, USA
1945-1950 Atlas, Canadian model St. Thomas Ontario
1950s Canadian Blower And Forge No. 15, kitchener Ontario


----------



## OneStaple (May 13, 2018)

*drool*

I'm into restoring vintage machines for myself for woodworking (as a hobby). I have a benchtop Canedy Otto (like yours, but shorter), and I LOVE that thing. Built like a tank and then some. Will run forever. I've been looking for a floor version, but there aren't a whole lot of them.

It looks like it's been restored, but if you have questions about doing so at all, let me know if I can help. Bearings in particular can be tough to track down. There are some commonalities on the bearings with Walker Turner drill presses, interestingly.

Enjoy!

Tyler


----------



## jessf (May 13, 2018)

Thanks. I restored all these myself. The Canedy-Otto got new bearings, a thorough cleaning, greasing and new paint. The Otto is the only press of the three that had lead paint (i tested them before stripping) so be carefull if you do the same to yours. It also weighs close to 400lbs and the base alone is more than i can handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Kippington (May 13, 2018)

jessf said:


> The Otto is the only press of the three that had lead paint (i tested them before stripping) so be carefull if you do the same to yours.



Jeez I would never have even stopped to think about this as an issue. Nice work!


----------



## jessf (May 14, 2018)

Kippington said:


> Jeez I would never have even stopped to think about this as an issue. Nice work!



I dawned the full PPE regalia as i had to use a combination of chemical stripper and a wire wheel on a grinder. The lead dust was the biggest concern. To be absolutly sure i had a blood test done after and there was no lead detected. If you catch it early they can give you pills to remove the lead from your blood before its absorbed into your bones.


----------



## Kippington (May 14, 2018)

I get a kick out of waving enthusiastically to one of my neighbors while donning the full PPE regalia. They have no idea what I'm up to and it keeps them on their toes! :lol2:






This is not me btw, Google image.


----------



## OneStaple (May 14, 2018)

jessf said:


> Thanks. I restored all these myself. The Canedy-Otto got new bearings, a thorough cleaning, greasing and new paint. The Otto is the only press of the three that had lead paint (i tested them before stripping) so be carefull if you do the same to yours. It also weighs close to 400lbs and the base alone is more than i can handle.



Well, beautiful restoration job then!

I didn't bother stripping the paint on my Canedy Otto, as it was in decent shape to begin with. My benchtop Canedy Otto is probably north of 300 pounds (without that massive base that you have). I split it in two pieces for moving it and could barely lift each half (and I'm not scrawny). Love that thing, but I'm still envious of your floor model.

Tyler


----------



## ashy2classy (May 14, 2018)

Kippington said:


> I get a kick out of waving enthusiastically to one of my neighbors while donning the full PPE regalia. They have no idea what I'm up to and it keeps them on their toes! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA! Walter White style...


----------



## jessf (May 14, 2018)

That would make me Pinkman then.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2018)

This thread has made me realize that I've put off fixing my Walker Turner table top long enough. Needs a replacement (not new) motor and some bronze bushing for the pulleys. 

I don't have a picture of my press but it looks like this one....


----------



## jessf (May 14, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> This thread has made me realize that I've put off fixing my Walker Turner table top long enough. Needs a replacement (not new) motor and some bronze bushing for the pulleys.
> 
> I don't have a picture of my press but it looks like this one....



Thats what would be called a sensetive drill press and it can be operated by pressing on the lever or pulling the quill down manually. Manually pulling it down allows you to feel the bit cutting and its used to drill small holes where too much pressure can break the bit.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2018)

jessf said:


> Thats what would be called a sensetive drill press and it can be operated by pressing on the lever or pulling the quill down manually. Manually pulling it down allows you to feel the bit cutting and its used to drill small holes where too much pressure can break the bit.




Well cool, I didn't know that.


----------



## jessf (May 16, 2018)

here are some photos of the Canadian before and after. I cold blue (gun bluing solution) all the bare steel parts to protect them from rust.


----------

